# Between IUI and IVF



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hiya,

Can anyone help me please? I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but I am wondering what peoples experiences of waiting times have been, when they move from IUI treatment to IVF with the NHS. Do you just move straight on or is there then a waiting list for the IVF after doing IUI? If so, how long roughly have these waiting lists been?

I am being offered 4 rounds of IUI and one IVF but I turn 40 in August and my NHS funding will be withdrawn then so I don't want to miss out on my one chance of funded IVF just because I'm currently doing IUI and haven't been put on a waiting list yet. 

Any advice ladies? Thank you x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Cinnamon*, hi. 
This would depend totally on where you are and will be different all over the country. You'd be best asking your clinic directly.
Best of luck. X


----------

